# XTRONS Headunit no sound on apps FIX!!!!!!!



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

As the title, I took a gamble on the Easter offer and bought another Xtrons RIP unit for the TT.

Installed it all today with the usual issue of the wiring and then radio and bluetooth working but no apps... THEN!!!

I played around in the factory settings and low and behold I've only gone and fixed it!!

Go into Factory Settings, then Canbus..you will see it is set as 22 A3/A4 simple, this needs to change to 56.. as below










then apply, reboot the system and hey presto full sound all working, really happy and sounds amazing after playing around with the settings

Hope this cures it for a few of you!

Richard


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Glad it works for you. When I used that setting the steering controls stopped working. BTW I have no problems with sound on apps (other than easyconnect) but my xtrons is the quad core version.


----------

